# Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey (wallisii x Super Rubies)



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2012)

Phragmipedium wallisii 'Tower Grove' HCC/AOS x Super Rubies 'ORCHIDbabies' HCC/AOS.

Finally it is open!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow! That's nice! What are measurements?


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2012)

It looks great need one of these


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow... Very nice...


----------



## Shiva (Apr 6, 2012)

Absolument magnifique. Wow!


----------



## Hera (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice one. Nice pink and tails.


----------



## Ray (Apr 6, 2012)

That is wonderful!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2012)

I must say that I am really in love with it!!!

The flower was 25 cm long a few days ago. I wonder if the petals are still growing.


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice combination of the two!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh wow! Beautiful color!


----------



## koshki (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh wow. WWWWWWOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!! I want, I want!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice. I think this is the most intensely coloured wallisii hybrid I have seen.


----------



## raymond (Apr 6, 2012)

wow very nice de qui tu a acheter cette plante


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2012)

That's gorgeous!

I think you can still get this from Orchidbabies, but it will cost you about $90.


----------



## John M (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 7, 2012)

Immediately added to wish list! lovely!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow! Stunning! And beautiful photo...


----------



## Clark (Apr 7, 2012)

Eye Candy!


----------



## wojtek (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice petals


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 7, 2012)

raymond said:


> wow very nice de qui tu a acheter cette plante



De ORCHIDbabies. J'ai acheté 3 jeunes plants (LS) l'an dernier et Sam Tsui les a apportés à Mtl au printemps 2011, avec d'autres plantes de O.babies. Malheureusement, j'ai perdu un plant (pourriture bactérienne).


From ORCHIDbabies. I bought 3 large seedlings last year and Sam Tsui bring them to Mtl in spring 2011, with some other plants from the same grower.

Unfortunatly I lost 1 of the 3 plants (bacterial rot).


----------



## Mathias (Apr 7, 2012)

Wonderful flower!! :clap:


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice! I am normally not a fan of a majority of the Phrag hybrids out there, but this one is incredible!!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 7, 2012)

very nice indeed


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2012)

Goergeous colour and shape!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2012)

MorandiWine said:


> I am normally not a fan of a majority of the Phrag hybrids out there, ..



WhaT!?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 8, 2012)

NYEric said:


> WhaT!?



I second that WhaT! LOL. Really nice outcome. What's up with the dorsal, is it straight?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 8, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I second that WhaT! LOL. Really nice outcome. What's up with the dorsal, is it straight?




No, the dorsal does not want to be straight... 

The second bud is now opening.... I will show you the other bloom.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

excellent petals, patterns and colour :clap:

where did u get it?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 8, 2012)

ORCHIDbabies


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2012)

The blooms are now more coral red


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2012)

Stunnning. Gorgeous. I hope mine is like this!


----------



## tenman (Apr 21, 2012)

The color is amazing!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow that is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ruli (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful! And the colour is perfect!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2012)

that is very nice


----------



## e-spice (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## karategirl73 (Apr 22, 2012)

amazing!!!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 22, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool: I want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Tony Beck (Apr 23, 2012)

Great flower! shame the dorsel is a bit off centre. Tony.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2012)

Tony Beck said:


> Great flower! shame the dorsel is a bit off centre. Tony.




But the dorsal is much better on the second bloom, isn't it?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2012)

Erythrone said:


>


The colors on this photo are amazing! Too bad it has long petals!


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 23, 2012)

WOW! Look at those petals! And what lovely color! I love this type of Phrags, ie. Fliquet, China Dragon, and this one!


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2012)

Head turner.


----------

